# Medieval Pen



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 22, 2009)

I just built this, I know you guys haven't seen one of my wood pens yet so here you go 

It was made to resemble a Medieval Mace weapon, Parker refill, hope you like it.>>>>>>>>>>>>JK


----------



## VisExp (Apr 22, 2009)

That'll cure someone who's in the habit of sucking their pen :biggrin:  Very cool work.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 22, 2009)

That is awesome! The nib is cool and the finial rocks!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 22, 2009)

I just LOVE stainless


----------



## el_d (Apr 22, 2009)

Very Cool Jim, are those screw in spikes?


----------



## willardz (Apr 22, 2009)

I liked that, where can I get this kit?


----------



## mickr (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm quite impressed..that finial is sure unique..


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 23, 2009)

Going to RenFaire this year? You're gonna need more than one of those... Awesome!


----------



## programmergeek (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice, now make a push button/click version of it   Never know when you need some defence around your desk.


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 23, 2009)

Very cool!!!:wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 23, 2009)

Jim,
You did it again.  That is some cool stuff.  I like your style.


----------

